# You're not bloated. You're recessed.



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
















Completely bloated and boneless. No hollow cheeks, zygos, or jawline in sight. Here's him once he gains a few pounds:






Why does this happen? Let's take a look at his side profile:












A recessed maxilla, downward grown, recessed chin. Let's take another example. Here's Elvis at 21 years of age:









Looks pretty bloated. Let's take a look at his side:









What'd you expect?

Now let's take a look at someone who tried to cheat his bone structure. Notice the bloated face, downward grown maxilla, chin, etc.
















Here's him after modeling for some time and presumably getting buccal fat removal to unnaturally achieve hollow cheeks to fit the model industry standard:















It looks good, but here's him a few years later. Notice the premature aging and gaunt look:










*TL;DR - *You're not "bloated". You just have a recessed maxilla causing your skin to sag over your face and deep nasolabial folds giving you a bloated appearance. You need bimax, zygo augmentation, and possibly jaw augmentation to have enough skin stretching to fix your issues. A quick solution would be buccal fat removal but it's not a good long term solution.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 23, 2021)

the best looking guy in my school has a super forward maxilla but his face is always bloated

his lower third is pretty average tho


----------



## Hozay (Aug 23, 2021)

That guy still looks good though and I know for a fact he fucks bitches, if you say otherwise you're a coping weirdo


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> the best looking guy in my school has a super forward maxilla but his face is always bloated
> 
> his lower third is pretty average tho


Probably alcohol, lifestyle, diet, bodyfat, etc. Someone with perfect diet, bodyfat, etc will still look bloated if he's recessed.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

Hozay said:


> That guy still looks good though and I know for a fact he fucks bitches, if you say otherwise you're a coping weirdo


He's 7-8/10 irl due to gigachad eye area and badboy appeal. Just saying he's bloated af despite having visible abs.


----------



## Hozay (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's 7-8/10 irl due to gigachad eye area and badboy appeal. Just saying he's bloated af despite having visible abs.


Doesn't look bloated to me at all idk what you're talking about jfl, his harmony is good lol. harmony is everything.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 23, 2021)

my mandible is recessed, and i have hollow cheeks

i think its more to do with your upper maxilla and zygos


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Probably alcohol, lifestyle, diet, bodyfat, etc. Someone with perfect diet, bodyfat, etc will still look bloated if he's recessed.


this kid also has no cheekbones, but he has a giga forward maxilla


i think there is more to facial leaness then maxilla otherwise the kid at my school would have a super lean face, and nah this kid doesn't do drugs or any of that shit as far as i know


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Aug 23, 2021)

I either have hollow cheeks or I’m bloated. No in between


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Doesn't look bloated to me at all idk what you're talking about jfl, his harmony is good lol. harmony is everything.
> View attachment 1283727


Professional pics make everyone look better. He looks like this in selfies:















0 ogee curve, no hollowness, full cheeks, deep folds, no jawline, etc. He's carried hard by his eye area and badboy harmony. If any of the normies here had his eye area they'd be giga slayers IRL.


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


very very based and high iq thread

Definently bookmarked😍

Bones are legit everything, they frame the soft tissue aswell.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 23, 2021)

My lower third is recessed, my maxilla is recessed, my browridge is recessed, i'm bloated and i'm a mogger


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 23, 2021)

For me bloat DOES matter, basically if you have a wide jaw + compact face. My maxillla and zygos aren’t that great either.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Aug 23, 2021)

u posted elvis, who was the most famous of his time and dubbed the most handsome nigga, and then said ppl with similar facial development to him need multiple surgeries


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

apollothegun said:


> u posted elvis, who was the most famous of his time and dubbed the most handsome nigga, and then said ppl with similar facial development to him need multiple surgeries











Elvis


What's his objective PSL and irl rating?




looksmax.org





He's a high tier normie due to strictly bone mass and dimorphism. He'd be Chad if he had hollow cheeks.


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 23, 2021)

Can confirm 


For hollow cheeks you also need wide zygos and wide jaw


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Can confirm
> 
> 
> For hollow cheeks you also need wide zygos and wide jaw



Most people have zygos that are horizontally wide enough. There's just not enough concavity between the zygos and jaw/gonials in order for them to "pop" out and create the hollow cheek look.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 23, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Can confirm
> 
> 
> For hollow cheeks you also need wide zygos and wide jaw



from the immigrant gardener to the ethnic slayer abdoul


insane ascension


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> from the immigrant gardener to the ethnic slayer abdoul
> 
> 
> insane ascension


JFL. He really went from Mexican migrant to dubai millionaire slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> JFL. He really went from Mexican migrant to dubai millionaire slayer.


imagine if surgeries like bimax and bsso could give this look and make it permenant

that would be insane


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> imagine if surgeries like bimax and bsso could give this look and make it permenant
> 
> that would be insane


A goretex strip or medpor implants can give similar results. From what I've seen silicone implants look too soft.


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> JFL. He really went from Mexican migrant to dubai millionaire slayer.


Lol thanks 🙏


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 23, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> from the immigrant gardener to the ethnic slayer abdoul
> 
> 
> insane ascension


@need-a-wide-jaw you always had good chin width by the look of it

the filters just added abit more chin height and more jaw width


----------



## meecho738 (Aug 23, 2021)

BOTB said:


> my mandible is recessed, and i have hollow cheeks
> 
> i think its more to do with your upper maxilla and zygos


same here, i have a narrow pallet and huge cheek bones thats what gives me hollow cheeks, everything else is fucked tho


----------



## gamma (Aug 23, 2021)

I've said it since months, low body fat is cope (if you have bad bones)


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> I've said it since months, low body fat is cope (if you have bad bones)


Some people's bones can actually look worse with lower bodyfat:






Guarantee this is what she thought she would look like:


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Some people's bones can actually look worse with lower bodyfat:
> 
> View attachment 1283770
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Aug 23, 2021)

water tbh
high effort and high iq tho
but get to 12% anyway before getting surgery, if you dont properly know your bones you might end up looking uncanny (unless its really obvious you are recessed, in that case bimax/bsso asap)
im like 17% right now but i still look good cus bones carry me, if your bones are terrible it will be somewhat obvious before losing weight
the cope that this will happen if you lose weight is pretty fucking annoying, the average fat nigga is not this gl underneath


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> water tbh
> high effort and high iq tho
> but get to 12% anyway before getting surgery (unless its really obvious you are recessed)
> im like 17% right now but i still look good cus bones carry me, if your bones are terrible it will be somewhat obvious before losing weight
> ...


Not water with the amount of people that ask for my body fat % and tell me to lose weight/debloat when they see my pics.


----------



## Preston (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks.


Meeks and Vinnie hacker


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

Preston said:


> Meeks and Vinnie hacker


Both aren't recessed. Vinnie Hacker has insane cheekbones and "pouty" upper lip so there's no chance his maxilla is recessed. He also has a top tier mandible and ramus. Probably just cherrypicked angles that make him look recessed.

Meeks is forward grown with very big lips giving the illusion of a small chin. He has a top tier maxilla.


----------



## Preston (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Both aren't recessed. Vinnie Hacker has insane cheekbones and "pouty" upper lip so there's no chance his maxilla is recessed. He also has a top tier mandible and ramus. Probably just cherrypicked angles that make him look recessed.
> 
> Meeks is forward grown with very big lips giving the illusion of a small chin. He has a top tier maxilla.


People often try to recreate hollow cheeks and it never usually works, or it looks odd. You see it on realself quite a lot - even the surgeons don't seem to know what the fuck is going on. 

I think it's a prefect storm - a mixture of having a decent jaw with a good ramus, good fat distribution in the area, non recessed chin, maxilla, the muscle around the mouth and masseters, and a few other things but ur fwrd growth definitely does not guarantee hollow cheeks


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 23, 2021)

Preston said:


> People often try to recreate hollow cheeks and it never usually works, or it looks odd. You see it on realself quite a lot - even the surgeons don't seem to know what the fuck is going on.
> 
> I think it's a prefect storm - a mixture of having a decent jaw with a good ramus, good fat distribution in the area, non recessed chin, maxilla, the muscle around the mouth and masseters, and a few other things but ur fwrd growth definitely does not guarantee hollow cheeks


Forward grown lower maxilla, zygo lateral projection, and outward gonials is a guarantee for hollow cheeks. If you check all those boxes and still don't have it, then you have bad fat distribution and can benefit from lipo/buccal fat removal.

The problem is you shouldn't get buccal fat removal before you check all those boxes first. That's why I need to get lf1/bimax, jaw fillers/implant, and possible zygo augmentation before getting buccal fat removal.


----------



## Slothcel (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Elvis
> 
> 
> What's his objective PSL and irl rating?
> ...


Elvis was statusmaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 14, 2021)

who is the guy that did buccal fat removal. Anyways Hero is a pheno chad, if you are boneless better have top coloring or pheno. With Gen Z girls if anything pheno/coloring take you further than psl with no desirable pheno/coloring


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 14, 2021)

Hollow cheeks are all about ligthning.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 14, 2021)

@LooksOverAll 

Let's say if a guy with just a bit above average bones has a hard time having hallow cheeks and he gets most of the fast distributed there, is he better off waiting "age" taking care of that, i guess losing the babyfat of there? Or should he consider buccal fat removal at a young age 21-23 instead of 26+.


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 14, 2021)

U spoke some truth but they are not giga recrsssed , most of their other features are top tier so they get saved

With Bimax they will ascend hard


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 14, 2021)

Brooooootal


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 14, 2021)

Genki said:


> @LooksOverAll
> 
> Let's say if a guy with just a bit above average bones has a hard time having hallow cheeks and he gets most of the fast distributed there, is he better off waiting "age" taking care of that, i guess losing the babyfat of there? Or should he consider buccal fat removal at a young age 21-23 instead of 26+.


Yes, buccal fat removal can be done with a small amount at a time. You would simply remove enough buccal fat in order to have the fatpads of someone your age instead of younger. Theoretically, you would age exactly the same as someone with a normal amount of buccal fat. Only issue is if you're boneless and/or remove a lot or all of your buccal fat pads.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 14, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> U spoke some truth but they are not giga recrsssed , most of their other features are top tier so they get saved
> 
> With Bimax they will ascend hard


Yeah, their forward growth is around or slightly below average. Not a failo to normies but they will never get hollow cheeks and a lean look.


----------



## Hozay (Sep 14, 2021)

I have more bones than that guy and I'm at 16% bodyfat rn LOL.


----------



## Carnivore (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm kind of bloated today tbh. I do have hollow cheeks, however.


----------



## user47283 (Sep 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


Great post OP , ofcourse I already know this as a boneless blobfish. But many users here think once they hit 10% bf theylll become a model


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Sep 14, 2021)

"You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks"


----------



## Carnivore (Sep 14, 2021)

johnpop said:


> View attachment 1316563
> "You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks"


Shit angle, shit posture.






Clearly not recessed.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 14, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Doesn't look bloated to me at all idk what you're talking about jfl, his harmony is good lol. harmony is everything.
> View attachment 1283727


Chad actor in teen love movie with cute gf
Mogs this whole site


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes, buccal fat removal can be done with a small amount at a time. You would simply remove enough buccal fat in order to have the fatpads of someone your age instead of younger. Theoretically, you would age exactly the same as someone with a normal amount of buccal fat. Only issue is if you're boneless and/or remove a lot or all of your buccal fat pads.


Habibi ty for the answer🤟


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Sep 14, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Chad actor in teen love movie with cute gf
> Mogs this whole site


shit 
Im angry


----------



## datboijj (Sep 14, 2021)

candice swanepool is always bloated and has top tier forward growth


----------



## datboijj (Sep 14, 2021)

i think it has something to do with how much skin and muscle you grow while you were receeding or something
like diruing puberty your skin and muscle grow linear
but if you fucked up in toungue posture or something
your bones are taking 2 steps forward and 1 step back
i noticed this in a lot of people who got braces that push back the maxilla
while the skin and facial muscles are still the same length as before
like the gif below
the recessed bones make the tight skin become lose and excess
This is for my retarded ass because i absolutely remember being 10 and asking myself 
"should my tongue be on the top or at the bottom"
then I remember people talking and their tongues would be at the bottom
so i said " the bottom is the right way"
i used to have hollow cheeks no im giga "bloated"


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 14, 2021)

datboijj said:


> candice swanepool is always bloated and has top tier forward growth


Where's the top tier forward growth? She has a big droopy nose as a result of a flat maxilla.


----------



## EarlGrey (Sep 14, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> the best looking guy in my school has a super forward maxilla but his face is always bloated
> 
> his lower third is pretty average tho


He might have maxillary prognathism


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 14, 2021)

True, here im 22% bf, and you can notice some hollowness, its all about zygos tbh


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 14, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1317157
> 
> True, here im 22% bf, and you can notice some hollowness, its all about zygos tbh


JFL you look bloated man, no offense. Not really hollowness. Impressive for 22% bf though.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> JFL you look bloated man, no offense. Not really hollowness. Impressive for 22% bf though.


Well that's not the point, point is im 22% bf and still have mild hallow cheeks




You can see it here tbh


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> JFL you look bloated man, no offense. Not really hollowness. Impressive for 22% bf though.




(Ignore the scars ) this is my face at 16% bf. Fuark i really want to experience 10% tbh with skin with no scars


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 14, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1317172
> View attachment 1317171
> 
> 
> (Ignore the scars ) this is my face at 16% bf. Fuark i really want to experience 10% tbh with skin with no scars


Looks good.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Looks good.


Ngl you can kiinda experience how you will look at 10% bf. The trick is to water fast and fast in general from food too for 2 days, if you 15% bf you will get a 10% look. I did this when i had to do colonoscopy and fuarrkkk it looks insane, too bad didn't make pics that day. Also jfl when my gf saw me like that she was begging me to go to her home to fuck her


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Sep 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks.


I'm brutally recessed with hollow cheeks


----------



## DatNibba11 (Sep 15, 2021)

It never began.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 15, 2021)

I know bro


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 15, 2021)

datboijj said:


> i think it has something to do with how much skin and muscle you grow while you were receeding or something
> like diruing puberty your skin and muscle grow linear
> but if you fucked up in toungue posture or something
> your bones are taking 2 steps forward and 1 step back
> ...


So whats the fix for this?


----------



## datboijj (Sep 15, 2021)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> So whats the fix for this?


try to gain more facial growth and flll out the skin and ligaments
or do it with fillers like that other guy who got banned


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 21, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Found a shredded redditor with shit face definition
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1328227



His bones are fine though. Probably from HGH/Tren/Insulin.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 21, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> View attachment 1328231
> 
> Lol what? Tren will do the opposite of bloat you. This is him at 17 he looks natty


Trenface is a real thing.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m very bloated everywhere on my body and still have hollow cheeks, lifefuel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 21, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Trenface would give you a gaunt look, tren reduces water retention. Testosterone would bloat you.


Google "tren face bloat".


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 21, 2021)

If I after get bimax and implants I won't have hollow cheeks I'm gonna sue you


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:


Ideal hairline on first guy


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks.


@LooksOverAll Hello
Which bones would you need to be able to have hollow cheeks or a lean face?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 29, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> @LooksOverAll Hello
> Which bones would you need to be able to have hollow cheeks or a lean face?


Wide mandible #1, projecting cheekbones #2, forward grown maxilla #3.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Wide mandible #1, projecting cheekbones #2, forward grown maxilla #3.


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Sep 29, 2021)

Is it true that you can tell whether or not you are downward grown due to the position of your gonial angle? What I heard was that if your gonial angle, or jaw angle, is located under your mouth/lips, it means that you are not downward grown, where as if its located above, it means you are. It would make sense for these examples you have given as well.


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


Dude how tf did i had visible cheekbones and ogee curve (in good lighting ofc) when i was 14-15 and now I'm 17 and I don't have them? Do you think it's just that I'm bloated/gained fat rather than recession?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2021)

Henry77 said:


> Dude how tf did i had visible cheekbones and ogee curve (in good lighting ofc) when i was 14-15 and now I'm 17 and I don't have them? Do you think it's just that I'm bloated/gained fat rather than recession?


Maybe more downward growth or growth in the wrong areas. Could be fat as well.


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Maybe more downward growth or growth in the wrong areas. Could be fat as well.


How can you have downward growth ? I've compact midface. And i was always nose breather. Plus your nose shape doesn't always depend on your maxilla. Your ethnicity and genetics also play a part. I've seen many middle Eastern people with forward maxilla but that humpy nose


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2021)

Henry77 said:


> How can you have downward growth ? I've compact midface. And i was always nose breather. Plus your nose shape doesn't always depend on your maxilla. Your ethnicity and genetics also play a part. I've seen many middle Eastern people with forward maxilla but that humpy nose


Yes but having a flat maxilla will pronounce your humpy nose. Like Sean O'Pry has a massive nose but his maxilla is so forward grown that it's actually aesthetic on him. The same nose on someone with a flat maxilla would look like shit:


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


One name - Willem Dafoe 
God tier ideal cheekbones from front - 




Downward grown from the side -


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes but having a flat maxilla will pronounce your humpy nose. Like Sean O'Pry has a massive nose but his maxilla is so forward grown that it's actually aesthetic on him. The same nose on someone with a flat maxilla would look like shit:
> 
> View attachment 1387458
> View attachment 1387462


Yes but what can cause me downward growth? My midface ratio is like 1:1 mostly so?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes but having a flat maxilla will pronounce your humpy nose. Like Sean O'Pry has a massive nose but his maxilla is so forward grown that it's actually aesthetic on him. The same nose on someone with a flat maxilla would look like shit:
> 
> View attachment 1387458
> View attachment 1387462


The second guy has a more prominent hump and his nose is downturned, hence the extra prominence of the nose, could also be because O'pry has a sharp nose tip with a non-bulbous tip


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> One name - Willem Dafoe
> God tier ideal cheekbones from front -
> View attachment 1387465
> 
> ...


He's like 60 years old. Obviously he's going to have hollow cheeks .


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> The second guy has a more prominent hump and his nose is downturned, hence the extra prominence of the nose, could also be because O'pry has a sharp nose tip with a non-bulbous tip


Their noses are exactly the same. Only difference is the maxilla growth behind it.


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes but having a flat maxilla will pronounce your humpy nose. Like Sean O'Pry has a massive nose but his maxilla is so forward grown that it's actually aesthetic on him. The same nose on someone with a flat maxilla would look like shit:
> 
> View attachment 1387458
> View attachment 1387462


Also how can i determine if my maxilla is recessed or not?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's like 60 years old. Obviously he's going to have hollow cheeks .


Bruh he literally has the same cheekbones that @Kingkellz describes as the 'perfect male cheekbones'. Sharpness of the zygomatic bones cannot be replicated by loss in collagen


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> It looks good, but here's him a few years later. Notice the premature aging and gaunt look:















oh noooo, look at this guy, he's so old and ugly, im sure no hot girl will ever allow him PiV (which is all that matters) ever again
he's so old and ugly ewwww


TL;DR : you are batshit crazy OP and this is posibly the biggest autismo post ive ever seen here


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> View attachment 1387682
> 
> View attachment 1387683
> 
> ...


He literally descended a whole PSL.









Obviously he can still get girls if he went from 5.75 to 4.75 PSL, but had gotten bimax instead he would've been 6 PSL right now.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1387462


this picture leads me to believe the premaxilla matters more than the mandible forward growth


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> this picture leads me to believe the premaxilla matters more than the mandible forward growth


He has textbook downward growth.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He has textbook downward growth.


still has hollow cheeks which is carried by good premaxilla


----------



## LifeIsACope (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


So buccal fat removal is just a short term solution that fucks u even harder at the end


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Where's the top tier forward growth? She has a big droopy nose as a result of a flat maxilla.


She's had substantial work done to her face, including a rhinoplasty. Before that, she had some obviously African features that didn't flatter her "model look." Search for young photos of her. Her bones are obviously very well-developed, though.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

@LooksOverAll 
Do you think fillers can be usefull in a case of flat maxilla?

By just flat i mean it s not recessed. It s bad but not very bad?
Or is surgery the only solution...


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 7, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> @LooksOverAll
> Do you think fillers can be usefull in a case of flat maxilla?
> 
> By just flat i mean it s not recessed. It s bad but not very bad?
> Or is surgery the only solution...


Fillers are possible but surgery is the best option.


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks.


i beg to differ


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> i beg to differ


Who?


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Who?





one job away said:


> i beg to differ


^
|
This handsome little fella


----------



## spark (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Where's the top tier forward growth? She has a big droopy nose as a result of a flat maxilla.


keep crying for this superior goddess


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> ^
> |
> This handsome little fella


Neither your lower maxilla or mandible are recessed, at least not badly. You just have SFS.


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Neither your lower maxilla or mandible are recessed, at least not badly. You just have SFS.


1) I identify as recessed. Respect that

2) health care is paying for my bimax.
who is not recessed here now huh? 😎


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> 1) I identify as recessed. Respect that
> 
> 2) health care is paying for my bimax.
> who is not recessed here now huh? 😎


What health condition is your malocclusion causing to warrant insurance covering it?


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What health condition is your malocclusion causing to warrant insurance covering it?


Idfk lol. I was just as surprised


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What health condition is your malocclusion causing to warrant insurance covering it?


Well tbh I don’t have the confirmation yet. The Surgeon just said that they will. Planning next week


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> Well tbh I don’t have the confirmation yet. The Surgeon just said that they will. Planning next week


Surgeons always say that. It's the receptionists who need to call your insurance and then they will be a bitch and ask for proof that it's affecting your health.


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Surgeons always say that. It's the receptionists who need to call your insurance and then they will be a bitch and ask for proof that it's affecting your health.


Good that you tell me that. I was about to blow my money ngl


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 7, 2021)

Fiennes maxilla looks average


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Fiennes maxilla looks average


A bit below I'd say. Folds at rest and droopy nose shape. Also his chin is definitely recessed.


----------



## OnlyCameHereToSay (Dec 7, 2021)

Legit thread. Someone with good bones can get away with being somewhat fat and have a decent face. That's where the phrase "carries it well" comes from.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 8, 2021)

I had hollow cheeks at 22 percent bodyfat


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 8, 2021)

Not me. I was permabloated despite huge bones because I had insane amount of fatpads. Since they melted I have hollow cheeks tho


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

Cope , next thread please


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 14, 2022)

Am I recessed or bloated?
28-30% bf


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Cope , next thread please


Insane zygos my friend


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Cope , next thread please


Wtf does this prove? Your maxilla is not recessed. You just have infantile facial height and sfs.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Am I recessed or bloated?
> 28-30% bf
> View attachment 1542659


Bloated , your chin protrudes past your lips , you have good growth but covered in tons of fat


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Am I recessed or bloated?
> 28-30% bf
> View attachment 1542659


You're not bloated. You're fucking obese.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Wtf does this prove? Your maxilla is not recessed. You just have infantile facial height and sfs.


Look at the difference when I'm bloated after heavy LDAR and when I'm fit and training , surely I'm not the only one to have this .
Even recessed people will look much better lean and without water retention


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Bloated , your chin protrudes past your lips , you have good growth but covered in tons of fat


Chin only protrudes past the lower lip, the upper lip protrudes past chin.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Cope , next thread please


Why do u look so fucking autistic


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

What about this then ?
How is brock Lesnar or Cain less angular and more bloated than these narrow faced cucks ?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Why do u look so fucking autistic


Idk , maybe wide face , short chin and stupid facial expressions


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Look at the difference when I'm bloated after heavy LDAR and when I'm fit and training , surely I'm not the only one to have this .
> Even recessed people will look much better lean and without water retention


No. You don't know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> What about this then ?
> How is brock Lesnar or Cain less angular and more bloated than these narrow faced cucks ?


None of them are recessed lmfao, they're forward grown with model bones. Brock Lesnar is like 280 lbs. Gtfo off my thread. You have 0 clue what you're talking about.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Why do u look so fucking autistic


Because he is autistic. Look at that retarded argument he posted above.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. You don't know wtf you're talking about.


Yes I do , bones can be easily overwhelmed by water retention and fat , look at MM's and MMA fighter examples I posted above


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> None of them are recessed lmfao, they're forward grown with model bones. Brock Lesnar is like 280 lbs. Gtfo off my thread. You have 0 clue what you're talking about.


Yeah you dumb fuck , because he IS so heavy and bloated you can't see his bones , so in the end Lean face>Bones


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah you dumb fuck , because he IS so heavy and bloated you can't see his bones , so in the end Lean face>Bones





Birdcell said:


> Yes I do , bones can be easily overwhelmed by water retention and fat , look at MM's and MMA fighter examples I posted above


Did you not read my thread? The prerequisite is that you're lean in the first place.

No you don't. You are an utter retard and just proved it with your 10 iq arguments.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> looks good, but here's him a few years later. Notice the premature aging and gaunt look:


No I can’t notice


----------



## beau (Feb 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Did you not read my thread? The prerequisite is that you're lean in the first place.
> 
> No you don't. You are an utter retard and just proved it with your 10 iq arguments.


You right, but it's not just being recessed but also overall bone structure under the skin. Some have zygos while being at around 20%
I barely have it at 13% and I am not recessed


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

beau said:


> You right, but it's not just being recessed but also overall bone structure under the skin. Some have zygos while being at around 20%
> I barely have it at 13% and I am not recessed


Bone structure == recession.


----------



## beau (Feb 14, 2022)

don't think so


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

beau said:


> View attachment 1542697
> View attachment 1542699
> don't think so


You mog both , relax bro


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

beau said:


> View attachment 1542697
> View attachment 1542699
> don't think so


Wtf does this prove? Just posting the guys you jerked off to?


----------



## thecel (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2022)

@LooksOverAll so u think with lefort1 or Bimax he would lose his chubby cheeks? (first guy)


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 14, 2022)

.👽. said:


> @LooksOverAll so u think with lefort1 or Bimax he would lose his chubby cheeks? (first guy)


He needs bimax since he has good occlusion. He would also need upper midface implants since his upper maxilla is recessed too + genioplasty.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you OP  I can lean max peacefully now knowing I’ll never have hollow cheeks


----------



## zap (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm like 15-16% bf and still have fat cheeks due to recession probably and sfs. Such a subhuman trait


----------



## beau (Feb 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Wtf does this prove? Just posting the guys you jerked off to?







I mean look, both guys has forward grown maxilla and their chin are not recessed. However only one of them have good bone structure. So what I trying to say is that bimax and genio are not enough cause many would also likely need implants to ascend to chad level. Am I wrong?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 17, 2022)

beau said:


> View attachment 1548030
> 
> I mean look, both guys has forward grown maxilla and their chin are not recessed. However only one of them have good bone structure. So what I trying to say is that bimax and genio are not enough cause many would also likely need implants to ascend to chad level. Am I wrong?


They both have lean faces and 2nd guy has a recessed chin.


----------



## beau (May 14, 2022)

cope, he has hollow cheeks


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 14, 2022)

beau said:


> View attachment 1679627
> 
> cope, he has hollow cheeks


Yeah maybe in model photos where they have perfect lighting and frauding and he's sucking his cheeks in.


----------



## eren1 (May 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


I’m giga forward grown yet i’m still bloated with MK677 & Creatine. I go from somewhat hollow to a balloon


----------



## chasingaesthetics (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...



hey man, this is a sick post ngl good work, btw is recession common? I am far from recessed but most people I see in day to day arent recessed or maybe I just dont notice it lol


----------



## Prettyboy (May 16, 2022)

Legit. How lean you have to be to make your facial bones prominent almost entirrly depends on your forward growth. Guys with robust bonemass can afford to not starve themselves into twinks yet keep their jaws chiselled. If you are recessed beyond a point, no amount of cutting will make your features pop as you simply lack the bonemass needed for it


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (May 16, 2022)

Every people have hollow cheeks... I dont think it is caused by crazy bone growth. There are chads that have good bones but not hollow cheek. I think it has more to do how your body store the fat rather than huge bone growth.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 16, 2022)

High iq thread. Some retards here take bloat thing to extreme levels.


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2022)

the only legit thread op made.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...


Open ur dms bro


----------



## Chowdog (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> You won't find a single recessed person with hollow cheeks. Take this guy. Here he's at around 8-12% bodyfat. Just look at his face:
> 
> View attachment 1283688
> View attachment 1283693
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cabbage (Jan 2, 2023)

Maxilla is only a small part of it. I have a decently forward grown maxilla but still look bloated because my cheekbones aren't prominent and my chin is slightly recessed.


----------

